# Glazed Sticky Buns with Pecans (Pic Heavy and Que View!)



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 19, 2020)

​G'Morning Y'all!  I decided to play around yesterday and make something I haven't made in a looong time, like Home Ec Class in Middle School I think haha.  This current world situation has not been kind to my cholesterol and overall health   So I am always on a YouTube cooking binge and earmark some videos for later recreation. I went on a tangent of sticky buns and settled on a final recipe from Joshua Weissman (linked if interested).  I'll include all the pertinent info below.


Preparations:

Tangzhong (new to me and so worth it):

1.5 Tbsp (15g) All Purpose Flour​
1.5 Tbsp (20g) Milk​
1.5 Tbsp (20g) Water​
Dough:

2.5 Tsp (9g) Dry Active Yeast
1/2 Cup (120 ml) Warm Milk ~100°F
3 Cups (443g) All Purpose Flour
3 Tbsp (44g) Granulated Sugar
3/4 Tsp (2g) salt
2.5 Tbsp (55g) Water
2 Eggs Room Temp
3.5 Tbsp Unsalted Butter, Softened
Filling:

5 Tbsp (70g) Unsalted Butter, Melted
1/2 Cup (125g) Dark Brown Sugar (I used Light, all I had)
2.5 Tbsp (5g) Cinnamon
Pinch Allspice
Pinch Nutmeg (Freshly Grated Preferred)
Glaze:

1/2 Cup (115g) Unsalted Butter
1/2 Cup (115g) Brown Sugar
3 Tbsp (51g) Honey
1 1/4 Cups (140g) Toasted Pecans, Crushed
Directions:

Warm the Milk up to 100°F and add the Yeast.  Mix and set aside.
Make Tangzhong
Heat ingredients over low heat until a thick paste forms and set aside

Sift and Mix Dry Ingredients in Stand Mixer (or bowl and whisk)
Flour, Salt, Granulated Sugar

Add Milky Yeast and Water
Add Tangzhong
Mix on Med-Low to combine
One at a time, add each Egg and let fully incorporate
Let this mix for 5-6 mins, scraping sides occasionaly
Add Softened Butter 1 Tbsp at a time (3 times) and mix until incorporated
Let mix for 5 more minutes
If Dough is too wet, add a Tbsp of flour at a time until a dough ball forms (I ended up adding 1 Tbsp of flour)
If dough is too dry, add a Tbsp of water at a time until dough ball forms

Remove Dough Ball and Place in a buttered dish and cover with Damp Towel or Saran Wrap
Place in a warm spot (turned off oven) for 90 minutes to let rise.
Should at least double in size


Remove dough and place on a well floured surface and let rest for 10 mins covered by a damp towel
Make Glaze
Place Glaze ingredients in small pan and heat to combine (minus pecans) and set aside

Roll Dough out into a Rectangle around 20" long and maybe 12"-15" tall
Brush on 5 Tbsp of melted butter... yes... that's what he said and what I did!
Cover with Filling Mix side to side but leave a small gap at top and bottom edge for sealing
Roll up slowly into log
Cut log into 9 equal pieces
Generously Butter a 9"x9" pan
Pour Glaze into pan
Cover with Pecans
Arrange 9 rolls
Cover and let rise for 45 minutes
Preheat oven to 350°F
Bake for 30-35 mins
I checked at 30 mins and the tops were getting brown so I covered in foil
Bake til internal temp is 190°F-200°F
Hard to do toothpick test on this one


Remove and let cool in baking dish for 5-7 minutes (don't want the sugar to harden
Place a plate over the dish and flip over to reveal!
Let cool a few minutes and tear in!

Pics in Post 2... I may have reached some limits... haha

Final Thoughts:

These are not hard to make.  They just take some time for all the proofing.  I initially thought these would be a pain with the Tangzhong and steps but this was really easy to make and I highly recommend this recipe!  The buns are so incredibly soft and light.  The glaze is sweet and sticky. The crunch from the pecans round this out into a phenomenal experience!

The wife gave a resounding and indistinguishable mouth full mumble with a thumbs up.

Thanks for "_sticking" _with me on this...








Cheers Y'all!  Stay Safe and Wash your hands!

Zach


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 19, 2020)

Prep








Dough Ball









Dough Ball Risen









Sneaking in some High Proof Whiskey!









Dough Rectangle









Add Butter









Add Filling









Roll it up









Cut it up









Add Glaze to Dish









Add Pecans









Add Rolls









Proof for 45 mins









Baked









Flipped!











 Bearcarver
  View!









Plated









Packed up leftovers


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh Lordy, Lordy, Lordy!!
I love those Buns!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 19, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh Lordy, Lordy, Lordy!!
> I love those Buns!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks Bear!  These were fun and amazing!  I kept breaking the site trying to do it all in one post  

Learned some new error messages  haha


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 19, 2020)

Beautiful piece of work, nothing like a little whisky break on a project like that, Like! RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 19, 2020)

Zach those buns look beautiful.....seriously nice job!

I would gladly take some of those leftovers.

LIKE!

John


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 19, 2020)

A hot cup of black coffee and those buns would be a perfect start to the day.  Big Props to you!


----------



## Buttah Butts (Apr 19, 2020)

I made these this morning


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 19, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful piece of work, nothing like a little whisky break on a project like that, Like! RAY



Thanks Ray!  I did forget to include the whiskey break in the steps... Insert as necessary, where necessary should cover it!   



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Zach those buns look beautiful.....seriously nice job!
> 
> I would gladly take some of those leftovers.
> 
> ...



Thanks John! Just had one reheated.  Not as good. But still really darn good!



RichGTS said:


> A hot cup of black coffee and those buns would be a perfect start to the day.  Big Props to you!



Thanks!  It was quite the late night sugar rush last night too haha.



Buttah Butts said:


> I made these this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look great!  We were gonna do cinnamon rolls before we settled on these. Will have to get a batch of those made up soon too.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 19, 2020)

Yup! I’ll take a few pans of those.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 19, 2020)

We're down to the last couple already!


----------



## xray (Apr 20, 2020)

Wow zach! They look pretty darn tasty!

I knew it was a mistake to open this post early in the morning. I need a sticky bun with my coffee now.

like!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 20, 2020)

xray said:


> Wow zach! They look pretty darn tasty!
> 
> I knew it was a mistake to open this post early in the morning. I need a sticky bun with my coffee now.
> 
> like!


Thanks!  They would be great made the night before and popped in the oven at first cup of coffee!


----------



## ravenclan (Apr 20, 2020)

last time I had those was when I was in kid in Northern Indiana. Can't find them here in Oklahoma.

BIG like for this post!!!!!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 20, 2020)

ravenclan said:


> last time I had those was when I was in kid in Northern Indiana. Can't find them here in Oklahoma.
> 
> BIG like for this post!!!!!


Thanks!  It's actually a pretty straight forward recipe. Just don't start it at like 6 pm like I did  that sugar rush carried us into the late night!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 20, 2020)

Congrats on the ride Zach!

John


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 20, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Congrats on the ride Zach!
> 
> John


Thank you sir.  Didn't expect to see that upon log in!


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 20, 2020)

Too much work for me to make - but I would eat as many as you would give me!  Like!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice work on those , and points for using the cutting board . 

I haven't had anything to drink in 14 days 3 hours and 15 minutes . 
You guys are F'n killing me .


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 20, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> Too much work for me to make - but I would eat as many as you would give me!  Like!



Thanks!  Its not as labor intensive if you have a stand mixer. Lots of waiting though.  Unfortunately they are all gone now. Next time!



chopsaw said:


> Nice work on those , and points for using the cutting board .
> 
> I haven't had anything to drink in 14 days 3 hours and 15 minutes .
> You guys are F'n killing me .



Stay strong! If that's the goal anyway... 

The board takes up a good chunk of the counter so it gets used a lot.  One of my better investments!


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 20, 2020)

Well I'm late to the party Zach but I remembered the invite from early this morning when I saw it.



Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Thanks for "_sticking" _with me on this...



Tell ya what, I'll _stick _with you if you'll agree with my sentiments that you just can't do anything _half baked. _I know...kinda cheap but I had to toss it but there. As always, a simply amazing post, beautiful fod, and a spectacular presentation. Congrats on a much deserved ride my friend!! Like I mentioned once recently, you don't get time to post a lot but what you do post is always breathtaking!! I love stocky buns but just can't fathom the cost at most places. I can see why they are expensive but I'm not willing to pay for them. I'd make the trip to Pflugerville for a couple though   

Big LIKE!!
Robert


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice job. Congrats on the ride

How did the dough turn out?
I was scanning the ingredients and noticed a couple major tilts on conversion.
2-1/2 *tsp* is ~ 9 g of yeast.  The little tri-packs of yeast contain 7g each
3 cups of flour is 360 g


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 20, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Well I'm late to the party Zach but I remembered the invite from early this morning when I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Robert!  Your pun works   and glad you caught the nod there .  Appreciate the kind words.  Wife and I have been having a lot of self made fun during these times.  She is fully supportive of me trying new cooks haha.   Gives me more time to practice documenting things and playing with pictures.

What's more of a pain is I just started some croissant dough for a secret project cook I'm scheming 




Fueling Around said:


> Nice job. Congrats on the ride
> 
> How did the dough turn out?
> I was scanning the ingredients and noticed a couple major tilts on conversion.
> ...



Good catch!  That was a typing error on my part. It is teaspoon.  I just have a jar of yeast I've been using that is still working somehow after coming from the depths of my freezer haha.

As for the flour I had read 130/cup.  I just figured it was a slightly packed cup(s) as it was pre written recipe.  I actually had to add a tbsp of flour at end to pull the last little bit together.  I don't have anything to compare to sadly as this was a first in a long time.  But I thought the end product was very light and airy and very soft.  I'm all for input if it can be better cause these were already good!


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 21, 2020)

Those look perfect! I bake Japanese milk bread which uses a tangzhong and it really does make a difference.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 21, 2020)

Omnivore said:


> Those look perfect! I bake Japanese milk bread which uses a tangzhong and it really does make a difference.



Thank you!  It was my first time with the Tangzhong so I can't say what difference it makes, but they were delicious so I will be doing it again for sure!  Pretty quick and easy to make it so it's fine by me.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 21, 2020)

Fantasti looking buns! Grate job. BIG LIKE!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 22, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Fantasti looking buns! Grate job. BIG LIKE!


Big thank you!  Appreciate it.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 22, 2020)

WOW !!!!!   I've got the recipe now !!!!!!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 23, 2020)

daveomak said:


> WOW !!!!!   I've got the recipe now !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 441724


Bake away good sir!


----------



## ozzz (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow those sticky buns look so good. I can feel my belly getting bigger because I'm going to make some soon.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 24, 2020)

ozzz said:


> Wow those sticky buns look so good. I can feel my belly getting bigger because I'm going to make some soon.


Thanks!  Most things are good in moderation or so I've heard.  I don't know what moderation is though


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh man!!  You had me as soon as I saw the picture.  And once I got a look at the recipe, I was hooked.  I'll be going into town tomorrow to get some pecans.
Gary


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 26, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Oh man!!  You had me as soon as I saw the picture.  And once I got a look at the recipe, I was hooked.  I'll be going into town tomorrow to get some pecans.
> Gary


Thanks Gary!  Did you get the pecans?


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 26, 2020)

How in the Hell did I miss this?!
Oh My Gosh, step aside diabetes... I'm getting a taste if it kills me.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 26, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Thanks Gary!  Did you get the pecans?



I sure did.  Baking tomorrow!!  I'll let you know.
Gary


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 26, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> How in the Hell did I miss this?!
> Oh My Gosh, step aside diabetes... I'm getting a taste if it kills me.



Thanks Chile! Far from last meal worthy but still pretty good    




GaryHibbert said:


> I sure did.  Baking tomorrow!!  I'll let you know.
> Gary



Very cool. Let me know how you like em!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 2, 2020)

Well Zach, I finally got the chance to make these yesterday, and we had them for last night.  They were delicious, but...........due to the fact that I was totally distracted while baking, they weren't as good as could have been.  By distracted, I mean I was all alone in the house--except for my 2 year old grandson.  Sigh.  At 2 years of age, you have to have eyes in the back of your head in order to keep him out of things he shouldn't be in.  So whilst I was keeping and eye on him and running after him, I screwed up the recipe in, well lets just say, more than one way.  I added and extra egg, doubled the amt of butter in the glaze, and worst of all, failed to realize that I wasn't using a stand mixer.  That last little item means that I forgot to manually kneed the dough.  I also managed to spill some of the glaze all over the stove and burned my fingers taking the melted butter out of the microwave.  Got to clean the stove and the nuke.
Tasty, but definitely not up to par.   

BTW,  for anybody interested, the link below thoroughly explains *TANGZHONG:

www.kingarthurflour.com/blog/2018/03/26/introduction-to-tangzhong*

I'll let you know how the next batch turns out.
Gary


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (May 2, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well Zach, I finally got the chance to make these yesterday, and we had them for last night.  They were delicious, but...........due to the fact that I was totally distracted while baking, they weren't as good as could have been.  By distracted, I mean I was all alone in the house--except for my 2 year old grandson.  Sigh.  At 2 years of age, you have to have eyes in the back of your head in order to keep him out of things he shouldn't be in.  So whilst I was keeping and eye on him and running after him, I screwed up the recipe in, well lets just say, more than one way.  I added and extra egg, doubled the amt of butter in the glaze, and worst of all, failed to realize that I wasn't using a stand mixer.  That last little item means that I forgot to manually kneed the dough.  I also managed to spill some of the glaze all over the stove and burned my fingers taking the melted butter out of the microwave.  Got to clean the stove and the nuke.
> Tasty, but definitely not up to par.
> 
> BTW,  for anybody interested, the link below thoroughly explains *TANGZHONG:
> ...




My wife would say that is how 90% of my cooks go, so I feel ya!  I'm all over the place.  and that's with just dogs and cats distracting me haha.  The recipes and pics look straight forward but there is always an adventure in cooking.  Sorry about the hand!  Were they super soft then as a no knead?  Thanks for the link too! good info!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 3, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> My wife would say that is how 90% of my cooks go, so I feel ya!  I'm all over the place.  and that's with just dogs and cats distracting me haha.  The recipes and pics look straight forward but there is always an adventure in cooking.  Sorry about the hand!  Were they super soft then as a no knead?  Thanks for the link too! good info!



Yeah, I had a cat and a dog in the mix too.
And no, they were pretty tough.
Oh well, next time......
Gary


----------

